# Binary Options - ATO Tax Treatment



## freddy80 (10 May 2013)

Hi,

New to Aussie stock forums, glad to be here and hoping to learn a lot from what seems to be a very passionate financial community.

I was hoping someone amongst this community has had experience with binary options and could explain  the tax treatment of profits made from binary options trading??

I have scoured the internet and ATO website and the only information I could find is the tax treatment for standard  options and the definitions on when share trading becomes a business, but the information was directed at equities specifically.

I am just looking into binary options at the moment and have not engaged any brokers or the like.  Just trying to research the hell out of it before having a go.  Any help with this topic would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2013)

Its not gambling and is taxable...i looked, the ATO thinks that all on traditional gambling isn't gambling.


----------



## freddy80 (10 May 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Its not gambling and is taxable...i looked, the ATO thinks that all on traditional gambling isn't gambling.




Is it just treated as income though??


----------



## So_Cynical (10 May 2013)

freddy80 said:


> Is it just treated as income though??




Yes it is...its not treated as winnings from gambling (tax free)


----------

